# Tyrannosaurus Pets - Leeds shop down the road from Snakes'n'Adders - opening date?



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Any news about when the shop will open or if it's open yet? 

We make the trip up from Huddersfield every other week or so for livefood from Snakes'n'Adders and it'd be a real pain if we made the trip next weekend to find out Tyrannosaurus Pets hasn't opened yet and there's no shop open that we can get our locusts from...


----------



## thompson_06_91 (May 14, 2008)

hi, it opened on saturday 4th. still some bits they have to do but you can still get the stuff your after


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, went in there yesterday, it`s a nice looking shop. 
Not got the sign up yet, but can`t miss it, it`s only two doors away from the old shop.


----------



## waterboy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone
We've got the main part of the sign up now and it looks great and all our really useful box's have finally turned up so the baby unit can be filled and the shop does look very smart and more important its all new stock and has a large variety of drygoods and we also have an amazing yellow moniter who is definetly worth while coming down to see.:2thumb:
Dan

P.s Berty Our 6ft+ Indian rock python is the shop pet and you might catch him snooping around his vivarium if your lucky.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

HI all,

Have been there today great shop, you will not be disappointed Ssthisto.

Wishing you all the best Matthew and staff in your new venture.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Will have to have a trip up to look


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Went up this morning, and wow is the shop clean and shiny and new!

I even got offered a cup of tea (and that's a first in a reptile shop!). Will have to take a jar of coffee for next time 

Some nice stock in there too.


----------



## Mrs G (Mar 29, 2008)

Yay for the new shop! I love it! Trouble is, I want to keep everything for myself! We sold a salamander- and now I miss him! He was called Mr Sally Mander :*(

Hahaha!!! YIPPPEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Will have to have a trip up to look


 we could organize another TCS/TRP trip out? :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I am a terrible person. We went back to Tyrannosaurus Pets again today. And the amazing thing is that we came home with fewer animals than we had when we got there AND more money. The universe must be tilting on its axis.

It was just frightening when we realised we'd been hanging around for four hours... and I'd only looked at about half the stock up close (and told Chaz that I'd eaten his very-high-end Tokay geckos... hadn't really, mind you. I don't want to eat anything that'll bite me worse on the way down!)


----------



## waterboy (Oct 6, 2008)

Ssthisto It was great meeting u both and hope to see u again soon to pick up the amel motley corn :lol2:
Dan


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah I popped in on the 4th, was very confused with the phone shop sign, had a nosey at the stock so far and stocked up on mice. The place is looking wonderful, can't wait until everything's completed.


----------



## dopeking2003 (Jul 7, 2008)

I went up yesterday for some mice, i must say i quite liked it, had a good natter with this girl that was working there she was nice and helpful :2thumb: muchos gracias to matt for letting me handle the rescued boa, loved every second of it she was lovely.


----------



## gingerpony (May 31, 2008)

I went in today :smile: looks great from the outside (I was worried i might miss it!) and is really nice inside too, looks all shiney and new!
Great, helpful and approachable people as always, who take time to talk to you. And many thanks Matt for finding out about the Dumerils :no1: ......... oh and for the chick! :2thumb:


----------



## dolan-williams clan (Apr 6, 2008)

Had yet again had a great visit, 3hours had passed and we were 'ONLY' calling in for feeds!!!!!!!
The shop is looking great excelent clean and tidy.:no1:
Very helpful 'younger' members of staff!!!:roll2:

Keep up the good work.


----------

